# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Очередная "единственная" причина, толкающая к само

## Антисуицидёр

Ненависть к миру, критика людей, очернение жизни нам кажется оправданным. Но это лишь негативная программа, которую мы отрабатываем. Не мы проявляем активность, но программа через нас работает, ведя и отрицанию жизни, мира, себя.

Такая программа, как я заметил, связана с ... *плохими внутрисемейными отношениями, прежде всего с отцами*. У всех суицидников (и сектантов) *плохие отношения с отцами*.

Такие отношения с отцами появляется, по-моему, оттого, что они перстали *обнимать* вас в детстве. А также слишком много критиковали и *не* поддерживали эмоционально.

Выскажитесь, так ли это?

----------


## NoNaMe

Меня отец в детстве бросил, даже просил отказаться от аллиментов.

----------


## 7ГодПоВрачам

Ну да, как писал Зигмунд Фрейд: " многие молодые люди перестают верить в бога, разочаровавшись в собственном отце". Хотя это не такой уж верный показатель, но определённая зависимость есть. Скорее зависимость не от отношений с отцом, сколько от обстановки внутри семьи в целом.

----------


## Tauron

Не так.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Не согласна! Мои родители развелись, когда мне 6 лет было... Потом я его год не видела, потом он снова стал с нами общаться, а потом опять пропал, я его уже почти пять лет не видела, алименты он не платит...Но на мое желание жить это не повлияло вообще никак. У меня нет отца и я не хочу, чтобы он вдруг нашелся... При этом я по-прежнему хочу жить!!!

----------


## stre10k

у меян с матерью оч большие напряги... с отцом наоборот скорее хорошие отношения - просто пох друг на друга, что лучше для меня чем не пох

----------


## Pain

Я извиняюсь, а почему нет варианта "Хорошие отношения", у меня с отцом отличные отношения, я практически его копия, даже характером... Высшее образование я получила по той же специальности, что и у него, да и работать я собираюсь в той же отрасли что и он.... 
P.S. Я, вроде как, девушка, но не умею вязать, шить, готовлю достаточно гнусно, зато чё нить прибить, отпилить, припаять, или в системном блоке чё нить заменить - это запросто... этому меня папа научил...

----------


## H2

С автором темы согласен. Полностью. Но встречный вопрос, а кем называть отца? Я так понимаю, имеется ввиду не биологический отец? А например, тот, кто воспитывал? И какое значение отец имеет в возрасте 18 лет, когда я с отцом не живу? Почему отцом-воспитателем нельзя считать друга, который как-бы отец? Я не понимаю логику...

----------


## Wolf

уже год как немогу с ним разговаривать без крика. с чего бы не начался разговор всеравно он заканчивается на повышеных тонах. ни я его не понимаю, ни он меня.никто нехочет слушать.но все равно отношеня я все еще считаю несовсем плохими.
несомнено это все влияет. расшатаная психика из-за этих скандалов,все время лезет в твою жизнь и все делает не так как хочешь,все эти нравоучения о том как должно быть правильно итд итп, от всего устал  :Frown:

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Я извиняюсь, а почему нет варианта "Хорошие отношения"


 Такой ответ я вбивал, но не нажал на кнопку "Добавить ответ". Так что, если модератор может, прошу его добавить ответ: "Ничего подобного, у меня всё хорошо с родителям, а я всё равно думаю о самоубийстве"



> Я так понимаю, имеется ввиду не биологический отец? А например, тот, кто воспитывал?


 Имеет значение то, кто был (не был) до 14 или даже до 5 лет. Тогда, как признают психологи разных направлений, все программы, которые затем всю жизнь лишь отрабатываются...



> Не согласна! При этом я по-прежнему хочу жить!!!


 Ваш случай не опровергает теории, т.к. она не касается тех, кто хочет жить, т.е. не утверждает верность обратного тезиса: "я хочу жить, значит, у меня хорошие с отцом".

Об отношениях с отцом и влиянии этого на последующую жизнь хорошо пишет Фрэнг Карделл "Из тени в свет. Обретение вашего лидерства и судьбы". Оч. рекомедную! http://marsexxx.narod.ru/ycnex/karde...o_i_sudba.html

О негативном программировании можно найти у Рэнди Гейджа: «Почему вы ГЛУПЫ, БОЛЬНЫ и БЕДНЫ... И как стать УМНЫМ, ЗДОРОВЫМ, БОГАТЫМ» http://marsexxx.narod.ru/ycnex/gage-...u_vi_bedni.htm

----------


## Anubis

Я без отца вырос, хотя мне его в чем-то заменил дед, мир его праху. Хотя в семье право первого голоса всегда было за женщинами, а деда малость зажимали. С отцом увиделся впервые лет в 15, сейчас поддерживаю нормальые отношения, он достаточно мягкий, роничный и мудрый в общем-то человек, думаю, что если бы я рос с ним, то былбы совершенно иной личностью,  тех негативных программ, о  которых Марсель упомянул, и от которых избавиться волевым усилием имхо практически невозможно, у меня бы не было, я был бы более гармоничным, возможно.

----------


## blooddrakon

> Цитата:
> Я извиняюсь, а почему нет варианта "Хорошие отношения"
> Такой ответ я вбивал, но не нажал на кнопку "Добавить ответ". Так что, если модератор может, прошу его добавить ответ: "Ничего подобного, у меня всё хорошо с родителям, а я всё равно думаю о самоубийстве"


 Ок, добавил.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> Ваш случай не опровергает теории, т.к. она не касается тех, кто хочет жить, т.е. не утверждает верность обратного тезиса: "я хочу жить, значит, у меня хорошие с отцом".


 Извините, но я немного не поняла ваше сообщение. Я писала, что хочу жить, но при этом у меня отвратительные отношения с отцом (точнее я считаю, что у меня его вообще нет, т.к. я его слишком давно не видела). Поэтому я никак не могла пытаться утвердить тезис: "я хочу жить, значит у меня хорошие отношения с отцом".

----------


## Антисуицидёр

blooddrakon, спасибо!




> Извините, но я немного не поняла ваше сообщение.... Поэтому я никак не могла пытаться утвердить тезис: "я хочу жить, значит у меня хорошие отношения с отцом".


 Вы написали, что не согласны с теорией, т.к. у с отцом всё нормально и вы хотите жить? Если да, то это не опровергает теории, т.е. вы не может быть с ней не согласны, т.к. теория касается тех, кто *не* хочет жить.




> был бы совершенно иной личностью, тех негативных программ, от которых избавиться волевым усилием имхо практически невозможно...


 Имеет значение не биологический отец, а тот, кто исполнял его роль, когда вам было 0-14 лет: тогда в наш мозг копировались через подражание программы поведение, мышления, реагирования, чувствования.
И да, одних усилий воли для изменения программ мало. Нужно время и *сознательное позитивное перепрограммирование*. Как? Сам бьюсь над этой проблемой  :Smile:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

> Вы написали, что не согласны с теорией, т.к. у с отцом всё нормально и вы хотите жить?.


 Ладно, я попробую еще раз... У меня с отцом *отвратительные* отношения, но я от этого не перестаю любить свою жизнь...Поэтому я не согласна с тем, что отношения с отцом влияют на желание жить...

----------


## Pain

Я тож под эту "теорию" не подхожу: Отношения с отцом у меня *замечательные*, но жить мне что то совсем не хочется...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

никогда не ссорился с отцом и отношения у меня с ним нормальные, но он мне скорее не отец а просто друг, никогда меня не воспитывал не уделял никакого внимания, наверное потому что он сам мягкий, наверное это мягкость меня и испортила а к жизни я отношусь безразлично жить или умереть не имеет значения и думаю с отцом это мало связано

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Ладно, я попробую еще раз..


 И я: теория вот о чём: если хочется самоубиться, то причина, скорее всего, в плохих отношения с отцом в детстве и сейчас. 

Вам не хочется самоубиваться? Значит, теория совсем не про Ваш случай, так что Вы не можете не соглашаться, т.к. Ваш случай, который Вы непосредственного переживаете, не о том.




> (1) он сам мягкий, наверное это мягкость меня и испортила ... (2) думаю с отцом это мало связано


 Логика?

----------


## Gloomy_girl

А я своего отца видела где то два раза;
он мной не интерисуетя, алиментов не платит;
да к тому же он не русский и очень плохо говорит по русски  :Smile:  
Отчима у меня не было; мужское воспитание мне восполнил дедушка, он умер 5 лет назад :cry: 
С матерью у меня напряги...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Теория подтверждается...

----------


## BlackBlood

этот человек (отец) жил за счёт матери ничё не делая,  испортил жизнь мне и сьебался к своей матери. Я выровнил жизнь, но не надолго(она опять  скатываеться вниз).
Такая судьба....

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Такая судьба....


 У меня, конечно, полегче случай. Но всё же мне думается, что не всё потеряно: наладить жизнь возможно! Самым главным предусловием для этого является всего 2 фактора:

1. *Вера*, что можешь жить хорошо, счастливо и радостно.

2. Побольше тусоваться с *позитивными, сильными, весёлыми людьм*и и меньше (вплоть до нуля) с себе подобными или, ещё хуже, с низшими.

А то, что начнётся война -- это ещё бабушка надвое сказала. По-моему.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> 2. Побольше тусоваться с позитивными, сильными, весёлыми людьми.


 Я этих людей не очень люблю :evil:  да и они ко мне интереса не проявляют  :Smile:

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Я этих людей не очень люблю  да и они ко мне интереса не проявляю


 Тупо-весёлых я тоже не люблю. А вот сильными и действительно радостными коннектиться одно удовольствие. И польза.

----------


## Габо

Уважаемый, *Антисуицидёр*, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, пост
*Pain*:



> Я тож под эту "теорию" не подхожу: Отношения с отцом у меня замечательные, но жить мне что то совсем не хочется...


 Исключение?

----------


## Freezer2007

А у меня с отцом отношения хорошие,для меня это не играет особой роли,родители меня любят,я их- нет.мне на них откровенно пофиг, главное чтоб не доставали.

----------


## Коба

Пример «плохого отца» всегда наихудшим образом влияет именно на мальчиков, девочки сами по себе вырастают более самостоятельными. В семьях, где доминирующую роль начинает играть мать, развиваются более чувствительные к эмоциональным напряжениям «шизоидные» и «депрессивные личности». По сути именно большая привязанность мальчиков к матерям в 20 веке и привела к «массовой депрессии» во многих развитых странах мира. Шизоидны и депрессоиды заражают своих детей расстройством личности и те следуют их примеру, также заражая своих детей, умножая количество «себе подобных». Из-за того, что отцы либо пропивают свою жизнь, закусывая теликом, либо считают, что воспитание сына «не их дело», и у них вырастает либо «маменькин сыночек», либо «недолюбленный пессимист», ведущий саморазрушительный образ жизни, и тот и другой вариант, не предвещает ничего путного. По сути «маменькин сынок» это будет психофизический «гермафродит», мужик с женским типом характера, и внутренние конфликты у подобного человека неизбежны, и он будет заглушать их либо водкой, либо петлёй. И не дай бог еще серийным убийцей станет! (У них почти у всех в семьях доминирует мать, и заметьте в арабских и мусульманских странах, серийников вообще нет!) Вот и удивляйся потом появлению «Чикатил» у нас на Руси...
Женщины начали вытеснять нас с нашей же помощью! 
Если какой-нибудь астероид нашу планету не «прибабахнет», то в натуре через 10 000 лет ни одного мужика на земле не останется...

----------


## Коба

Нехорошая фотка!!!!!!!!!! )))

----------


## Freezer2007

*Коба*
Я с тобой несогласен,у мя доминировала мать,наверно, в семье, ничё вырос,ненавижу обоих родителей,стараюсь жить у брата или у тёти. То что радители меня раньше ,да и сейчас, часто начинают доставать научило меня прощитывать наперёд множество вариантов,и находить выгоду для себя в ситуациях в которых казалось бы нет выгоды,развило логику и интуицию, единственное с чем у меня проблемы эт самооценка(занижена) но я пытаюсь решить эту проблему.

----------


## Коба

Доминирование матери это касательно воспитания и влияния. "Среднячков" я не брал в счет. )))
Пониженная самооценка развивается в случае если тебе в детстве не давали возможности реализовывать свои желания.

----------


## Габо

Интересный взгляд. 
А фото, по-моему, отличное.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Коба*
Вот эт правда,стоило мне подождать и оно само мне на голову свалилось бы,научился ждать,но свои решения принимаю с трудом.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Уважаемый, *Антисуицидёр*, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, пост
> *Pain*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Я тож под эту "теорию" не подхожу: Отношения с отцом у меня замечательные, но жить мне что то совсем не хочется...
> 			
> ...


 Может, и исключение, потверждающее правило. Но может, есть ещё нюансы отношений с родителями. Может, отец не играл роль отца в раннем возрасте?



> свои решения принимаю с трудом


 Вот это и есть недостаток отцовского воспитания: модели [программы] мужского (решительного, жёсткого, волевого, "знаю-чего-хочу"-поведения) не заложены...

----------


## Аска

*Антисуицидёр*, совершенно Вас поддерживаю.
У меня плохие отношения с родителями: с матерью не общаюсь, с отцом с напрягом и только на бытовом уровне.
Да, отец сыграл огромную роль в моих жизненных выводах на сегодняшнем этапе, и первая попытка суицида была в большой части из-за него.
Последние года 3 отчетливо вижу в себе его черты и модели поведения, пытаюсь вытравить его из себя, это трудно.

*Антисуицидёр*, как Вы считаете, больше ли влияние отца на дочь, чем на сына, или разницы нет?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Больше на сына, ибо сын копирует поведение отца, программируется, с него берёт модели поведения: решения проблем, отношений с Ж и т.д.
Хотя и на дочек влияние есть: они программируются на вопрос типа мужчины, которого будут искать, притягивать в свою жизнь.



> вытравить его из себя, это трудно.


 Пусть и трудно, но возможно. Главное, не сдаваться. *Обязательно получится!*[/quote]

----------


## Sad Shadow

> А у меня с отцом отношения хорошие,для меня это не играет особой роли,родители меня любят,я их- нет.мне на них откровенно пофиг, 
> ...


 У Вас странная, нестандартная  ситуация для этого форума, к сожалению далеко не все могут похвастаться и любовью родителей, и сами признаете, хорошим  отношением... для тысяч людей такая любовь и отношение возможно решила бы множество жизненных проблем. Когда то Ваш отец тоже наверно был таким же как и Вы, и думаю для него сейчас за честь  было бы хоть в чем то оставаться для Вас другом...
и тут же Вы пишите - 




> *Коба*
> ...,ненавижу обоих родителей,....


 может Вы еще просто не знаете что такое любовь, не умеете любить, и соответсвенно не умеете отвечать взаимностью, ценить и уважать любовь других людей, неважно родители это, девушка или друзья...?
И Ваша девушка тоже может чувствовать или знать о Вашей ненависти к родителям, и поэтому с внутренней опаской относится к Вам...
Если же они когда то Вас обидели, то научитесь прощать. 
Цените и берегите в жизни, то что имеете...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Sad Shadow*
они меня не обижали,фактически,я на них не обижаюсь,может я неправильно выразился,мне на них пох*й.
Единственный человек который мне не безразличен - девушка, но я боюсь услышать ответ на вопрос который меня мучает?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Ценить только девушку -- слишком небезопасно... Вообще, жить ради другого (и требовать от кого-то, чтобы он жил ради тебя) -- недопустимо. По-моему.

----------


## Freezer2007

> Ценить только девушку -- слишком небезопасно... Вообще, жить ради другого (и требовать от кого-то, чтобы он жил ради тебя) -- недопустимо. По-моему.


 Я не требую чтоб она жила ради меня,я хочу чтоб она была щаслива.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

а мой пример пожалуй тоже не попадает под тезис. До попытки были нормальные отношения, а как раз-таки после нее( точнее после последней) отношений и не стало.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> я хочу чтоб она была щаслива.


 А зачем это тебе?

----------


## Freezer2007

> я хочу чтоб она была щаслива.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  А зачем это тебе?


 не знаю,я люблю её, когда она грусна я тоже очень плохо себя чувствую.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

По-моему, это не любовь, а какая-то инфантильная зависимость. Ты ищешь опору вне себя и, соответственно, когда опора "жиденькая", ты и сам становишься жиденьким...

Вообще, по-моему, подлинная любовь окрыляет, воодушевляет, а не вгоняет в депр...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Вообще, по-моему, подлинная любовь окрыляет, воодушевляет, а не вгоняет в депр...


 надо учитывать, что помимо любви, которая окрыляет и я думаю не только, существует быт (и не только) из которого навряд ли можно вырвать человека. И скорее дело не посредственно в любви, а в каком-то попутном неуместном факторе что ль :?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Антисуицидёр*, а если это не взаимная любовь? Если ты любишь человека, а он тебя нет или того хуже, если он даже не знает о твоих чувствах? Такая любовь не то что не окрыляет, а вообще кидает об землю...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Я такое переживал, и не ощущал подобного. По-моему, та любовь, в которой ты требуешь взаимности, -- это любовь слабого человека, ущербная любовь. 

В сильной любви тебе достаточно самой любви, самого чувства. В обратку ничего не надо, ибо сам богат и силён, чтобы давать и давать, делать счастливым, помогать и т.д.


> существует быт


 А из быта и не надо бежать. Пусть он будет, и он не мешает любви. Любовь как раз одухотворяет этот быт, вносит в него новое качество. Сам по себе быт не напрягает, не способствует депру, ибо ко всем можно привыкнуть и попросту не замечать.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> По-моему, та любовь, в которой ты требуешь взаимности, -- это любовь слабого человека, ущербная любовь.


 но простите, все-таки желание быть любимым одно из человеских инстинктов, на мой взгляд :? 




> А из быта и не надо бежать. Пусть он будет, и он не мешает любви. Любовь как раз одухотворяет этот быт, вносит в него новое качество. Сам по себе быт не напрягает, не способствует депру, ибо ко всем можно привыкнуть и попросту не замечать.


 сомневаюсь, довольно ярким для меня был пример, когда молодой чловек повесился, из-за проблемы выплачивать кредит. При этом оставив беременную молодую жену, родителей. Не думаю, что он не любил по-настоящему. Наверняка поддавшись житейской депрессии, в какой-то момент под силой угнетенных чувств лед тронулся  :Frown:  

Кроме того, любовь и людские жизни могут биться о какие-то, грубо говоря, общественные нормы что ль, те же Джульета и Ромео...

----------


## Agains

Скажу что быт убивает любовь и романтику.И тому есть множество подтвержений

----------


## Freezer2007

*Светлый Ангел*
взаимная или невзаимная, какая разница?
Я хочу чтоб она была щаслива,Я её друг,скоро я думаю признатся,если она захочет чтобы я ушёл - я уйду! Незахочит останусь. Гавное - она.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Freezer2007*, ну, я думаю, что взаимная любовь - лучше...
И вообще, я конечно извиняюсь, но по-моему развитие этого вопроса - флуд, ведь к названию и смыслу темы эти рассуждения не относятся...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> желание быть любимым одно из человеских инстинктов


 Для Ж -- может быть. Для М -- вряд ли.


> когда молодой чловек повесился, из-за проблемы выплачивать кредит


 Кредит -- лишь повод. Движущая причина -- глубже и непонятней. Так что этот пример ничего не доказывает и даже не иллюстрирует.



> Я хочу чтоб она была щаслива


 По-моему, ты начитался-насмотрелся разной смазливой романтичной фигни. Ну нафига тебе делать её счастливой? Зачем ты этого хочешь?

По-моему, ты бежишь от себя и от мира в эту свою ущербную, слабую любовь, которая, скорее всего, и ей-то не нужна. Женщине нужен защитник и кормилец, а ты слаб, слишком слаб для этого...

И вообще, нигде и никогда не было чисто любовных отношений. Всегда есть совсем не связанное с любовью: и быт, и физиология, и денежные проблемы. Так что просто хотеть, чтобы кто-то был счастлив от твоей любви -- заведомо обречено на провал...



> по-моему развитие этого вопроса - флуд


 Точно. Всё, хорош флудит!

----------


## Коба

Да это так...

----------


## Коба

Куда это наш господин марсель испарился?

----------


## bugfly

Конечно это не так, у всех разные причины, нельзя распространять одну причину на всё мироздание, слишком неразумно. Разные судьбы - разные проблемы. Это всёравно что Ньютон открыл закон тяготения и сразу придал ему статус всемирности, интересно а в соседней галактике он был? А какие потом парадоксы из-за этого посыпались... :lol:  Так что причин много...

----------


## kesi

> Так что причин много..


 Человек может перепутать, где причина а где - ее следствия, которые он может ошибочно считать причиной. Иногда бывает, что сама причина запрятана так глубоко, что он ее даже не помнит (из ранних детских воспоминаний), а вот, на ней-то как раз и строится вся жизнь.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Марсель ушёл, т.к. занят *жизнью*. Пусть живые живут, а мертвые сами хоронят своих мертвецов...

----------


## bugfly

*kesi*  Это да, но самое интересное, что все причины имеют иерархичность и чем более высокий слой затрагиваешь и меняешь, тем эффективнее справляешься с причиной. Этот же подход помогает при поиске причинно-следственной связи, нужно просто подняться на уровень выше. Приведу простой пример: допустим в Москве у кого-то во дворе начинается нелегальная застройка - сносят детскую площадку и собираются построить новый дом или гаражи? Кто виноват? В чём причина?
Конечно сразу все видят виновником застройщика - вот он гад такой сносит нам площадку, где все в футбол тихо-мирно играли, собирались поговорить и т.д.
Да застройщик неправ, но он лишь первое звено в этой цепи, как вы думаете почему застройщик начал строительство? Ведь если бы был закон, запрещающий строительство, он бы этого не сделал, т.к. его бы привлекли к у.о. Он получил разрешение у органов местного самоуправления, это уже следующая ступень иерархии, а почему органы местного самоуправления дали разрешение, а потому что он им заплатил, но будь такое поведение местных органов самоуправления вскрыто, сразу последует увольнение, почему же его нет, да потому что тот кто должен увольныть тоже получает часть денег и так вплоть до Лужкова. Понимаете система хоть и функционирует снизувверх, но настраивается она сверхувниз, так что главный герой всего этого безобразия Лужков. Но честно говоря на Лужкове дело не заканчивается, можно провести иерархию и дальше до мирового правительства (да оно существует!), казалось бы вот они главные гады, мы нашли последнее звено, но нет, есть продолжение...
Последние гады иерархии, которых удалось обнаружить описаны здесь: http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtop...er=asc&start=0
Почитайье, очень интересно!
Да, на каждом уровне иерархии свои правила игры, причём чем выше уровень, тем они сложнее, все предыдущие уровни понимаются понимаются очень легко если вы достигли последующего конечно.
Здесь вся фишка в понимании, вообще везде так... Причём ненадо бороться с ветряными мельницами нужно понять схему функционирования на каждом конкретном уровне и пользоваться всем, действуя в соответствии с этой схемой.

----------


## Коба

> Марсель ушёл, т.к. занят жизнью. Пусть живые живут, а мертвые сами хоронят своих мертвецов...


 ну если вы непротив я пока возьму на себя антисуицидную  функцию... 
но вы обязательно возвращайтесь...

----------


## kesi

*budfly*, от причины недалеко и до первопричины, а ее вам искоренить вряд ли удастя)) 
А по поводу вашего увлечения приходит на ум одна фраза, мне даже хотелось поставить ее в подпись, мож, так и сделаю, ибо это самое разумное и близкое к истине, что мне доводилось слышать: 

_Ваша точка зрения зависит от того, на каком этапе заблуждения вы находитесь_

Удачи.

----------


## Антонина

С отцом у меня внешне идеальные отношения. Просто супер, все отлично, папочка, и все такое. Но моя родная сестра классную вещь сказала: "Когда-нибудь я смогу обойтись без денег этого гада, и скажу ему в лицо, что он трус, лжец и предатель". И мое отношение к нему (невысказанное) мечется от "трус, лжец и предатель" до "папочки". 

Сейчас я на стадии "папочки", и планирую задержаться на ней как можно дальше.

----------


## Dead_angel

с родителями у меня всё отлично,причина су совсем не в этом

----------


## Stas

Ненавижу его! Ну да дело не в этом.

----------


## TUSKA

Я отца видела настолько редко и почти всегда в объятиях любовниц,что у меня отношение к нему очень сложное-я воспринимаю его,как самца,как мужчину,а не как отца бесполого.

----------


## свобода

Хм.... отношения с отцом.... он от меня в детстве отказался... Много чего сделал плохого и только одно хорошее. Дал мне имя. И на этом всё. Поэтому отношение у меня к нему...другие...

----------


## MeiLi

....

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Ненавижу его! Ну да дело не в этом.


 В этом, в этом!.. Как психолог говорю. И как имеющий почти то же самое...

----------


## Anubis

А если особых чувств нет -тогда как?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Тогда тоже прав я. Чувства положительные должны были бы быть.
А безразличие -- это отсутствие связи, контакта с родителем. А это и есть патология.

----------


## MeiLi

.......

----------


## MeiLi

......

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Вы, милая, можете строить свои теории и их декларировать. Я же вывожу свои.



> То бишь любой у кого проблемы с родителями хотят умереть???????


 Наоборот, милая, наоборот. Теория об обратном: те, кто хочет умереть, у того проблемы с родоками.

----------


## MeiLi

....

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Остро? Я спокоен, как удав)))
Бедные жертвы? Сильные личности? Суиц.нотки? Не понимаю, о чём Вы.
Какое действие? Если Вас это интересует, то заводите тему и опрос. Там и посмОтрите, что к чему.
Ну а насчёт критики Вы правы: я её не воспринимаю. Как и все тут. Здесь же собрались только недовольные, только критиканы. Причём экстремальные критиканы: критикующие самую жизнь...

----------


## Коба

Гордыня - всегда презрительное качество

----------


## Антисуицидёр

К чёрту "христианские" ценности!
Это только те, кому нечего терять, хотят равенства. Только те, кто ниже других, считают смирение добродетельню. Бред!
Сильному человеку всегда есть чем гордиться. И всегда есть расстояние между ним и теми, кто слаб, ленен, туп и потворствует саморазрушительным влечениям...

----------


## Коба

...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

ну, про козлов это Вы заговорили.
и про любых су я тоже не говорил. А только о болтающих, которые здесь расписываются в бессилии и выпячивают оное, не менее гордясь, чем я (чем я там горжусь-то?)

веду себя как так?

"Приятные слова не истинны, истинные слов не приятны". Это ещё задолго до меня Лао Цзы сказал. Так что я понимаю и без Вас, почему мои слова не нравятся.

Циник? Ну, батенька, лучше быть ниспровергателем большиснтва ценностей, чем служителем фальшивых.

----------


## Коба

...

----------


## Коба

Эх... нелегко наверное быть марселем из казани...   :Smile:

----------


## Антисуицидёр

А кому щас легко?
Бред какой-то, коба. Искривлённое сознание видит не так, как есть, а так, каково оно само...

----------


## Sl0D

*Коба* +1)

по сабжу - проблемы серьёзные. но единственный вывод, который я сделал из этой ситуации - хорошо, как отцу наплевать на меня, так и мне на него. просто сожители, не более того

----------


## Коба

> Это только те, кому нечего терять, хотят равенства. Только те, кто ниже других, считают смирение добродетельню. Бред! 
> Сильному человеку всегда есть чем гордиться. И всегда есть расстояние между ним и теми, кто слаб, ленен, туп и потворствует саморазрушительным влечениям...


 Вы случаем не раскольников?  8) 

Сильный человеку не нужно самоутверждаться физическим или умственным(позиционным) подавлением слабых, самодостаточному человеку нет нужды заниматься самообманом, самопохвалой. Человек ненавидящий слабость и жалость, отвергает и осуждает эти чувства не в силу своего превосходства, а в силу ненависти этих качеств в самом себе, ведь если ты сам себя за это ненавидишь, нельзя же допустить того чтобы и другим это сошло с рук?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Сильный человек не ненавидит слабость. Он её видит, но не притрагивается. Он вообще ничего не ненавидит. Он лишь видит ценность вещей и поступков, идей и мотивов. И _презирает те, которые служат смерти_, и превозносит те, что служат* сохранению и расцвету жизни*.

----------


## Noir

С отцом отношения неуравновешенные, правда он чаще пытается выйти на контакт, чем я. Но за долгие годы он своего добился - он мне крайне неприятен, и этого уже не изменить.

Но связи между желанием-нежеланием жить и отношениями с отцом (которых нет по моей инициативе) я почти не просматриваю.

----------


## Коба

> Сильный человек не ненавидит слабость. Он её видит, но не притрагивается. *Он вообще ничего не ненавидит*. Он лишь видит ценность вещей и поступков, идей и мотивов. *И презирает те*, которые служат смерти, и превозносит те, что служат сохранению и расцвету жизни


 Уже противоречние, как же он может ничего не ненавидеть и одновременно презирать? Презрение это признак внутреннего чувства страха и тревоги, посягательство на своё ущемлённое эго. Презрение не может быть качеством сильного человека.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Посмотри словарь толковый. Презрение -- это ни во что не ставить, низко ценить. Именно этого и заслуживают слабости, пороки и т.п.

----------


## Коба

А люди занятые этим чего заслуживают?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

а) игнорирования, когда они со своими извращёнными ценностями пытаютсчя качать права,
б) недопущения к власти и управлению сильными,
в) перевоспитания, наставления,
г) изоляции, если они начинают вредить.

----------


## Коба

как хорошо... 
других способов нет?

----------


## Noir

> игнорирования


 И что ты ТУТ делаешь с такими понятиями?

----------


## иртенев

Господа и дамы, даже не пытайтесь о чем-то спорить с антису....Проще втолковать турникету, чтоб он пропустил просто так.Илм вы хотите , чтобы сильный духом человек снизошел до уважительного отношения к суицидникам?В таком случае у вас действительно неправельное мышление.)))))))

----------


## Коба

В сайте марсекс точка ру, это был другой человек, мы(я) всего лишь пытаемся разобраться в причинах нравственной деградации, печально, так как попытка изображать из себя "сильного человека", подавляя своё Я, и свои нравственные ценности - человек всегда терпит поражение, так что данная роль, которую решила на себя примерить данная особь, не долго будет сущестовать...   :Smile:  (без обид)

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Спасибо, конечно, за потуги "разобраться в причинах нравственной деградации" моей скромной персоны. Вряд ли вы только придёте к выводам, обусловленным не ошибками в вашем сознании. Если считаться себя правым, а также знающим, чтО такое нравственность, добро и т.п., то других выводов и не сделать. Ведь так?

Я вот увидел необъективность, сугубую субъективность этих понятий, а потому пришёл к новым для себя выводм. В том числе к отрицанию самоубийства. А вы вот всё носитесь с этими абстрактными субъективностями -- и всё топчитесь вокруг да около самоубийства.

И кого же, спрашиватся, следует спасать?..

----------


## Коба

> И кого же, спрашиватся, следует спасать?..


 Вы же говорили что никого спасать не собираетесь? 
И опять вопрос: зачем вы здесь?

----------


## wwwww

> Вы же говорили что никого спасать не собираетесь? 
> И опять вопрос: зачем вы здесь?


    может это у него такое прикрытие чтоб  ссайта не убрали (человек вроде помогает!).А на самом деле у него иная миссия: убрать побольше "слабых" - очистить планету для "сильных".

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Эй, философы, мы тут мою личность будем исследовать? Или всё же мои идеи?

----------


## иртенев

твои личность видно поинтересней твоих идей.....

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> твои личность видно поинтересней твоих идей.....


 Со всей объективность, на какую только способно твоё заскорузлое сознание, взгляни на свою эту фразу -- и удивись её банальности, тупости, запрограммированности, рефлекторности (не рефлексивности, а именно рефлекторности). И задумайся, чтО за сознание породилу такую фразу...

----------


## wwwww

> Со всей объективность, на какую только способно твоё заскорузлое сознание, взгляни на свою эту фразу -- и удивись её банальности, тупости, запрограммированности, рефлекторности (не рефлексивности, а именно рефлекторности). И задумайся, чтО за сознание породилу такую фразу...


    что за бред? ты что издеваешься? или и в правду превратился в ненормального ботаника?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

ввввв, айда хорош на мозги капать)))) Новый год же на носу! Давайте жить дружно.

Это ж я не тебе написал. А тому, кому написал, тот поймёт. я надеюсь.)))))

А ваапче, говорить "что за бред?" - вряд ли вписывается в конструктивный диалог. Если все начнём себя в этом обвинять, то так ничего и не услышим, а тока бум огрызаться.

----------


## Коба

....

----------


## иртенев

> Со всей объективность, на какую только способно твоё заскорузлое сознание, взгляни на свою эту фразу -- и удивись её банальности, тупости, запрограммированности, рефлекторности (не рефлексивности, а именно рефлекторности). И задумайся, чтО за сознание породилу такую фразу...


 что и требовалось доказать.))))

----------


## нетуменяника

Действительно, помню в дествтве как помиришся с родителями (что было весьма редко), так сразу жить веселее, уходит эжто поганое чувство.

Суицид вообше часто (бесознательно) месть родителям, которые почти всегда повинны в ситуации, приведшей к нему. Поэтому те кто пишет, что "Я хочу убить себя, но боюсь огорчить родителей" просто пи***уны.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

2 нетуменяника

решением, видно, выступает то, чтобы самому стать взрослым. Т.е. настолько самостоятельным, самому по себе, чтобы никому ничего не доказывать, не мстить, не привязываться, не зависеть...

Ваапче, подумалось мне сегодня, надо постараться себя ни с кем не сравнивать, а быть таким, какой ты есть. Сделать так, чтобы тебе нравилось с самим собой, нравилось быть собой, быть довольным собой, тем, какой ты есть. 

То бишь принять себя полностью, принять всего и целиком, принять и жить с этим. Не надо сравнивать себя с кем-то, хотеть другой внешности, характера, силы воли и т.п. Просто принять и радоваться. Жить с собой в мире. Быть себе другом, а не врагом. Адвокатом, а не судьёй. Понимающим и принимающим, а не обвиняющим и не недовольным.

Короче, с собой лучше жить в ладу, мире, согласии и гармонии. Ведь я такой один, и очень даже хороший! Не сравнивай, просто будь собой -- и радуйся!!!

----------


## TTM

Вообще-то на данный момент у меня именно боязнь за мать и отца - основной и единственный сдерживающий фактор. Даже несмотря на то, что давно живу отдельно. Причем сдерживает это обстоятельство категорически и безусловно, что, впрочем ничуть не отменяет практически постоянного нежелания жить. Просто теперь в моменты, когда я нахожусь под действием антидепрессантов, усиленно ищу выход из этого тупика. В другое время даже желания его искать не возникает.

Думаю, надо просто найти психотерапевта получше, чем тот чудак, что мне эти таблетки прописал. После его лечения и бесед только еще чаще "накатывает".

А родители тут вовсе не при чем. Причины намного глубже. Впрочем, у каждого они свои.

2*Антисуицидер*
Настолько самостоятельным, самим по себе, никому ничего не доказывающим, не мстящим, не привязывающимся и не зависящим может быть либо абсолютно асоциальный эгоист, либо эмоционально тупой человек.

Впрочем, это тоже не имеет значения. Действительные причины у многих кроются намного глубже, нежели в той части сознания, куда могут проникнуть подобные пафосные лозунги и детские попытки (само)внушения. Иначе эти причины не выковыривались бы длительным лечением, в котором профессиональные навыки психотерапевта еще и дополняются сильнодействующими препаратами.

----------


## TTM

И еще одно. В прошлом году покончила с собой моя сестра. Я часто замечал за ней настроение вроде "никто меня не любит", "да никому я не нужна". С отцом она вообще никак не общалась, от матери отдалилась после отъезда в другой город, когда поступила в институт.

Мать чуть с ума не сошла после ее смерти, виня во всем себя и отца. Отец был не в лучшем состоянии. Я запомнил это на всю жизнь. Именно по этой причине, несмотря на то, что я давно от них отделился (да и отдалился), пока они живы, я буду жрать таблетки, ходить к недоучкам-психотерапевтам и уговаривать себя, но никогда не дойду до переломной точки. Надеюсь, это удастся.

----------


## TTM

> не посоветуешь антидепрессантов? от нашего стола вашему могу только глицин посоветовать.


  Золофт. Что прописали - то и кушаю, строго по рецепту.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> 2*Антисуицидер*
> Настолько самостоятельным, самим по себе, никому ничего не доказывающим, не мстящим, не привязывающимся и не зависящим может быть либо абсолютно асоциальный эгоист, либо эмоционально тупой человек.
> Впрочем, это тоже не имеет значения. Действительные причины у многих кроются намного глубже, нежели в той части сознания, куда могут проникнуть подобные пафосные лозунги и детские попытки (само)внушения. Иначе эти причины не выковыривались бы длительным лечением, в котором профессиональные навыки психотерапевта еще и дополняются сильнодействующими препаратами.


 Мне смешны эти потуги суицидников, так и не справившихся со своей суицидофилией, отвергать мои предложения, даже не попробовав. Лишь бы ничего не менять, лишь бы оставаться при своём, — пусть и неработающем, неэффективном, зато своём! —мнении... 

Оставайся. Я эгоист. Лишь бы мне было хорошо. Что будет с тобой, это твоё дело. Я не отвечаю за твою жизнь, и не хочу, чтобы ты отвечал за мою.

----------


## Anubis

> Ваапче, подумалось мне сегодня, надо постараться себя ни с кем не сравнивать, а быть таким, какой ты есть. Сделать так, чтобы тебе нравилось с самим собой, нравилось быть собой, быть довольным собой, тем, какой ты есть. 
> 
> То бишь принять себя полностью, принять всего и целиком, принять и жить с этим. Не надо сравнивать себя с кем-то, хотеть другой внешности, характера, силы воли и т.п. Просто принять и радоваться. Жить с собой в мире. Быть себе другом, а не врагом. Адвокатом, а не судьёй. Понимающим и принимающим, а не обвиняющим и не недовольным


 Хе, не все так просто. Если бы я жил в некоем вакууме, то вполне мог бы удовлетвориться собой нынешним, приняв себя as is. Проблема в том, что ты как ты есть не всегда удачно вписываещься в социум и твоими судьями и врагами становятся другие, а не ты сам. "Ад - это другие люди", как хорошо заметил в свое время Сартр (ващще классная сентенция, надо было себе в подпись взять)))

----------


## Антисуицидёр

А кто говорит, что всё просто? Ни хрена  не просто! И не надо просто!!!
Да, не в вакууме. Вместе с тем, не к всякому социуму стоит приспосабливаться. Надо и своё что-то вносить.
А Сатрт Сатром. Не Жан-Полем единым жив человек.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

То в тебе, что не вписывается в приняые нормы, не есть зло. Некоторым из нас дана роль ниспровергателя норм и правил. Не бойся быть оным. Ломай правила.  Нарушай стандарты. Выбивайся из колеи. Главное: *нравься себе*.

----------


## Mooqla

У меня нормальные были с папой отношения... ну или около того.  А потом.. я раз с работы прихожу, а он за окном на дереве... Значит отношения были далеки от нормальных. Были бы нормальные - не сделал бы... Я так думаю. 
Но лично мои проблемы я с ЭТИМ не связывываю. Он то тут причём? )
Где разум? Где логика?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Логика в том, что из-за отсутствия нормальных отношений он, отец, не дал тебе того, что должен был дать: не научил, не направил, не обучил быть счастливым, находить свой путь в жизни, не обрисовал целей жизни, не дал надежду, не дал почувствовать любовь и т.д. и т.п. 

А раз этого не дал, то вот мы и ходим, ищем чего-то, не будучи довольными тем, что есть, тем, что жизнь может дать, без направления и без понимания смысла...

----------


## Showmeagain

Прочитал. Проголосовал. Отношения с отцом плохие. Были. Щас на него покласть... Автор темы, к сожалению, прав.  :Smile:  Действительно, ниче так не ранит, как правда... Но вот что обидно-то... Это же не поправить!..  Только одни родители нам даны... И друзей, что знаешь с детского сада, если не нашел, то уже никогда не найдешь... В опчем грустно.
А задумайся, можно ли это как-то исправить или восполнить и разум подавляет величина трабла. Я ж не маньяк, чтобы изменять свое естество, свою психику в угоду своим пожеланиям... Я не могу бросить курить, а тут уж штука посильней "Фауста"... Все изменения, происходящие со мной - внешнее воздействие, а точнее, чаще всего подсознательная реакция на внешние раздражители. А я это даже пощупать не могу...
Найти веселых и позитивных друзей... Я этот совет прочитал здесь, на форуме... Мысль стоящая... Маловероятная, но заманчивая!... Все. Конец. Я уже рисую плакатик - "КТО ХОЧЕТ БЫТЬ МОИМ ДРУГОМ??? ИНВАЛИДОВ И СКУЧНЫХ ПРОШУ НЕ ОРАЩАТЬСЯ. НЕ ПОРТИТЕ МНЕ СТАТИСТИКУ!!!"       :Smile:    Кто не спрятался, я не виноват!..   :Big Grin:  
Но стоит оставить сарказм и что будет в сухом остатке? Для большинства людей находящихся в депрессии сама мысль о каких-то изменения в себе нелепа... Ведь просто не до того!... Что он может сделать, если, как в своих предыдущих постах писал автор опроса: -Их разум извращен их проблемами и они, то есть суицидники, не видят за болью в сердце окружающей действительности... Не цитирую. Вольная интерпретация.
 Есть один способ. Быть рядом. Держать за руку. Быть ангелом-хранителем. Я безумно рад за тех, кому с этим повезло. И ужасно скорблю (прим.авт. извините за лишний пафос) о тех, кто от этого отказался или оказывается... Я уже один раз сказал, что в мире царит одиночество, хотя мы и чувствуем, как нас подпирают со всех сторон другие люди... 
2*Коба* Не умножай агрессии, раздражения и злобы! Плииз.. Хоть один раз скажи Антисуицидеру "Доброе утро! Рад тебя слышать... Мне нравится с тобой спорить!..." И может быть мне станет лучше, а ты ничего не потеряешь. Мы можем быть добры друг к другу...

----------


## Showmeagain

Прочитал свой пост. Ужас. Извините за демагогию и флуд. Бес попутал... :?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Да не извиняйся ты. Очень хорошо, что ты прямо и честно высказал всё, что думаешь!

Живи и ищи в жизни средства решения проблем. Решения есть. Безвыходных ситауаций не бывает. Смерть никуда не убежит, а потому зачем за ней гнаться? 

И разве смерть не является страданием? Является! Всё страдание при жизни -- это то, что мы чувствуем из-за уменьшения жизни и приближения смерти: вызывает страдание то, что приближает к смерти. Поэтому от страданий над избавляться не самоубийством, а жизнью, увеличенимем жизни, средствами жизни!

----------


## Showmeagain

> Живи и ищи в жизни средства решения проблем. Решения есть. Безвыходных ситауаций не бывает. Смерть никуда не убежит, а потому зачем за ней гнаться?


 
Я живу. Дышу. Думаю. Но всегда есть "но"... Но родные нам люди умирают. Признай это. Мы можем с этим смириться и ждать когда время изгладит любимые лица из памяти, но... Даже спустя какое-то время мы помним об этом и ощущаем пустоту в своем сердце, которую уже никто и никогда не заполнит. А ведь такие дыры множатся и с каждым годом мы понимаем как много потеряли...
 Ну-ууу, я канеш немного сболтнул... Это ведь не у всех... Многие приобрели несравненно больше, но ведь здесь, на форуме, благополучные не собираются... Ты просто признай несколько вещей!..    :Smile:    Человек не всесилен. Жизнь - это страдание большее чем смерть. Бога нет.   :Smile:   И еще что могут быть основания умереть связанные с нравственными или эмоциональными страданиями. И я отстану и больше не буду писать.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Я живу. Дышу. Думаю. Но всегда есть "но"... Но родные нам люди умирают. Признай это. Мы можем с этим смириться и ждать когда время изгладит любимые лица из памяти, но... Даже спустя какое-то время мы помним об этом и ощущаем пустоту в своем сердце, которую уже никто и никогда не заполнит. А ведь такие дыры множатся и с каждым годом мы понимаем как много потеряли...


 И что с того? Все умирают. Жизнь конечна. Что в этом плохого? Конечность фильма или книги не снижает их ценности.

А представь себе вечную жизнь -- это ж страх!... Одни и те же люди, всё более дряхлеющие, тупеющие, предсказумые... 

А так мы и имеем жизнь, которая в детях всё обновляется. Люди сделают своё дело и уходят, освобождая место новым, свежим, и хочется верить -- лучшим...


> Ты просто признай несколько вещей!..      Человек не всесилен. Жизнь - это страдание большее чем смерть. Бога нет.    И еще что могут быть основания умереть связанные с нравственными или эмоциональными страданиями. И я отстану и больше не буду писать.


 Да, я не всесилен. Да, я верю, что бога нет. Да, есть страдания. Ну и что с того? Ничто из этого не опровергает жизнь.

Жизнь остаётся жизнью, и всё в ней - это часть жизни. Дерьмо есть. Но есть и еда! Есть умирание, но есть и 50-70 лет жизни!

Что ты решаешь, выбирая смерть? Что становится лучше? Кому помогла смерть? Где от неё выигрыш? Что ты в ней хочешь найти? Чем она тебя прельщает? Пустота, чернота, ноль, холод, бездвижность, отсутствие, небытие, бесперспективность, необратимость -- что в этом хорошего?...

А жизнь? Разве она не более перспективна? Разве в ней не больше вариантов и способов? Разве жизни не более богаче, обширна, многообещающа? Разве в жизни мало хороших и добрых людей? Разве в жизни нет любви, тепла, света, надежды, исполнения желаний, движения к мечте, самосовершенствования и самопознания и для миллиона (1.000.000) разных вещей?

А что ты найдёшь в смерти? Только прекращение жизни, только ноль, только пустоту, только *ничто, ничего, ничтойность*...

Зачем разменивать что-то на ничто?

----------


## ~Broken Love~

Отец просто меня НЕНАВИДИТ, понимаете, НЕНАВИДИТ!!! Ужасно просто. Он глумится надо мной, он пытается сделать как можно хуже!!!

----------


## Агата

*~Broken Love~*, а мать?

----------


## ~Broken Love~

Ну а матери...она слишком много требует от меня. То, чего я не могу.

----------


## Агата

ну наверно все-таки она любит тебя.родитель просто не может не любить своего ребенка, т.к. его ребенок - это по сути он сам, а в человеке изначально заложен эгоизм и любовь к себе,родному  :Big Grin:  .отсюда вывод, она полюбому тебя любит, а это уже тру. мама тебя никак от отца не защищает? 



> Он глумится надо мной, он пытается сделать как можно хуже!!!


 каким образом?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> родитель просто не может не любить своего ребенка, т.к. его ребенок - это по сути он сам, а в человеке изначально заложен эгоизм и любовь к себе,родному


 ну и глупость ты сморозила... ты чё так идеализируешь родительскую любовь? нихрена этого не заложено в родителя!

----------


## Агата

> ну и глупость ты сморозила... ты чё так идеализируешь родительскую любовь? нихрена этого не заложено в родителя!


 если в тебе  нет родительского инстинкта, это вовсе не означает, что и в других людях он тоже напрочь отсутствует!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Если в тебе эта родительская любовь есть (впрочем, есть, ведь ты такая же курица как и большинство женщны), то не значит, что у всех людей и у всех женщин она есть и именно такая, как ты описала.

----------


## Агата

> Если в тебе эта родительская любовь есть (впрочем, есть, ведь ты такая же курица как и большинство женщны), то не значит, что у всех людей и у всех женщин она есть и именно такая, как ты описала.


 пф! все ты мя запарил - в игнор тя

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

А меня отец не воспринимал, пока я не доказала чтор способна чегото добиться. 
До того пока я сама не поступила в универ он меня личностью не щитал, тогда вообще напряги в семье были страшные.
А теперь я его любимая дочень - отличница, гордость, к томуже сестра вышла замуж и ушла, и ему нескем меня сравнивать.
А еще появился дьявол, тобиш бабца, это зло воплоти, мы сней вечно конфликтуем, и отец всегда на моей стороне, нас обьеденил общий враг...

----------


## Агата

> А меня отец не воспринимал, пока я не доказала чтор способна чегото добиться.


 respekt



> тобиш бабца


  :?:

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Агата*
У меня просто с бабушкой отношения вообще хр****е!, я ненавижу её а она меня.
Она тупая скотина, которая вечно симулирует, врет и толкает тупые пошлые шутки.
Матери говорит что я воровка и шлюха.
А когда я работала и приходила домой еле живая в 10 вечера, она говорила что я сори за выражение на блядках. Это нормальная бабушка?
Вечно гонит что я у неё что-то ворую, причем абсурдные вещи, там колготы и т.д. Нафиг мне старушичьи колготи? Дп я в них целиком влезу.
Сама скотина 120!!! кило весит, а мне говорит что я толстая и страшная. На моего парня вечно гонит.
Короче в этом мире она идеал а все остальные  челядь безмозглая.
А мне с ней в одной квартире жить приходится.
Еслибы я знала что меня не посадят, я бы эту суку давно убила.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

*Diary_of_Dreams*, а может, тебе поменять стратегию действий? Я понимаю, что старую собаку новым фокусам не научишь, но всё же если что-то делать вопреки, конфликтовать, резко выражаться, то обратно получишь то же самое (посмотри как реагируют на мою агрессию здесь - ответной агрессией или обороной).

Так и тебе следует, ну не то чтобы полюбить полуторацентнеровую бабусю, а как бы стать помягче к ней, искать пути к лучшей её части. Не дьявол же она во плоти))) А потому что-то хорошее, человеческое в ней есть.

Почитай того же Дейла Карнеги о том, как влиять на людей, как побеждать в спорах и т.п.

Начни например сразу соглашаться с обвинениями, не отнекивайся, а просто солашайся и смиренно проси прощения или своди всё к шутке. Да, мол, я толстая, вся в тебя, хочу быть такой же красивой как ты и т.п.. Тогда ей нечем будет крыть. Негатив исчерпается и наружу начнёт выходить светлая сторона....

Короче, негативом против негатива ты уже боролась.Ничего не вышло. Попробуй позитивные действия, слова и мысли...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

> Не дьявол же она во плоти)))


 В-о-о-от!!! Именно!!!
Я не верила в дьявола, но она зло воплоти!!!
Мне говорить, "да бабушка єто я украла у тебя новые носки"
Или " Да бабуля, ты права я не продавцом- монсультантом работаю а проституткой. И именно по этому не ем вечером, потомучто я за еду работаю, а совсем не из-за того  что я еле живая домой прихожу и мне в горло ничего не лезет."
Надо попробрвать.-=)

----------


## Агата

> " Да бабуля, ты права я не продавцом- монсультантом работаю а проституткой. И именно по этому не ем вечером, потомучто я за еду работаю, а совсем не из-за того что я еле живая домой прихожу и мне в горло ничего не лезет."


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  я представляю  ее вфыражение лица, когда ты ей все это будешь говорить...=))) у мя тож одна такая бабуля была, правда всего лишь моя училка, но и у нее мараз играл не по детски :evil: 
 а скока ей лет-то?

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

69, это собако старше меня на 50 лет, и весит в 2 раза больше. И это является поводом для ненависти комне. Ибо я молодая, слегка привлекательная, я её ненавидят все, даже родные дети.
Короче конченый человек. 
У нее есть прикольная фраза " Я всю ноч Глаз не сомкнула", а мне интересно, КТО БЛИН ХРАПИТ В ЕЁ КОМНАТЕ ВСЮ НОЧЬ=)))? это реально смешно, зачем врать, прибеднятся? Я точно ночами из-за её храпов не сплю, но не жалуюсь.

----------


## Агата

> У нее есть прикольная фраза " Я всю ноч Глаз не сомкнула", а мне интересно, КТО БЛИН ХРАПИТ В ЕЁ КОМНАТЕ ВСЮ НОЧЬ=)))?


  :Big Grin:  
 блииин, она наверно когда то страдала жутким одиночеством, потом оно переросло в озлобленность...  :roll: прикинь если твоя бабушка- СУ?!  :Big Grin:  твоя мать - ее дочь или твой отец-сын? разработайте с папой гениальный план ликвидации бабули! :twisted:  (хотя это так негуманно... :cry:  :roll:   :Embarrassment: ops: )

----------


## Anubis

Надеюсь, бабуля хоть не такая? 8) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wblgFGsO4E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH0vr...eature=related

----------


## Агата

о, Боже... знаете,это все , конечно, смешно и забавно, но мне жаль этих бабуль... :roll:  :cry:

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Агата*
Ты знаешь, она просто не один год добивалась такого отношения. 
Она просто всю жизнь на всех давит. И всех щитает виновной в своих бедах. Она сама всю жизнь грузчиком отпахала, а теперь злится что я в универе учусь на отлично, а она 7 класов струдом закончила

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Anubis*
Супер!!!! Но моя покрупнее будет, да одевается полудше, да и орет потише.
Нр бабки рулят!!!

----------


## Агата

> а она 7 класов струдом закончила


 че ж ей помешало нормально жизнь- то себе обустроить??  :Big Grin:

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Oтсутствие мозга, некоторіе люди умею работать мозгом, а некоторые нет, она относится к 2

----------


## Anubis

Тут даже не в  мозгах дело. У человека может быть 2 класса образования, а то и вообще никакого, но при этом вызывающие огромное уважение  мудрость и доброта, заложенные от природы и приобретенные с годами, того же Астафьева почитайте - "Последний поклон", "Прощание с Матерой", "Царь-рыба". К сожалению, это редко встречается, ощущение  что к старости у нас люди почему-то глупеют в массе своей (и даже болезнь Альцгеймера тут не причем), достаточно сходить в поликлинику или собес.

----------


## Агата

фффф, печально эт все  :Frown:  

*Diary_of_Dreams*, я б наверно уже давно повешалась на твоем месте или на нары залетела за убийство бабули  :Big Grin:

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Агата*
Да, ладно, я не хочу такой судьбы.
Убьёшь, как собаку, сядешь как за человека...

----------


## Агата

> Да, ладно, я не хочу такой судьбы.


 Респект!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Что за бодягу вы здесь развели???
Не можешь ужиться с бабкой -- вини себя, а не других! Ты что ли прекрасная-распрекрасная???

Переделывай себя, а не вешай всех собак на окружающих. Таким типчикам, как ты, всегда будет кто-то мешать жить, пока ты сама не переделаешь себе мозги с негативного на позитивный лад.

----------


## Агата

> Что за бодягу вы здесь развели??? 
> Не можешь ужиться с бабкой -- вини себя, а не других! Ты что ли прекрасная-распрекрасная??? 
> 
> Переделывай себя, а не вешай всех собак на окружающих. Таким типчикам, как ты, всегда будет кто-то мешать жить, пока ты сама не переделаешь себе мозги с негативного на позитивный лад.


 Пиз*ец... ты че вообще не втыкаешь о чем речь??? и че-то я не вижу , чтобы *Diary_of_Dreams* спрашивала твоего совета.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

а я твой спрашивал? так что ....

----------


## Агата

> а я твой спрашивал? так что ....


 а я и не даю те никаких советов. много чести тебе будет, чтоб я тебе советы давала.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

уймись, кристи. мне ни честь, ни бесчестье твои не нужны.

Те, кто пытается защищать смерть и самоубийство и унижать жизнь -- заведомо в проигрышном положении. По определению. Как, ну как можно удостовериться, что размен жизни на смерть через самоубийство -- выгодный размен?... Это ложь!!! 

*Не верте этим проповедникам смерти!!! Разменивая свою жизнь на свою смерть, вы проигрываете, вы теряете, вы прокалываетесь, вас кидают!.. Такая смерть всегда хуже жизни!*

----------


## Агата

> мне ни честь, ни бесчестье твои не нужны.


 тебе их никто никогда бы и не дал.




> Не верте этим проповедникам смерти


 о, Боже...  :shock: не, ну это уже маразм...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Суи: Смерть лучше, чем жизнь!
Анти: Чем лучше?
Суи: Чем жизнь!
Анти: ...всё с тобой ясно...

 :Smile:

----------


## :

Анти: Жизнь лучше, чем смерть! 
Суи: Чем лучше? 
Анти: Чем смерть! 
Суи: ...всё с тобой ясно...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

:Big Grin:

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Ну вы тут и развели... *Антисуицидёр*, нефиг мне указывать что делать! У меня кроме этой проказы старой отношение со всеми нормальное.
Я одного не могу понять, что ты вообще на этом форуме забыл? Если тебе так не мил суицид, то есть масса форумов с другой тематикой.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Не можешь понять? Объясняю: я тут высказываю свою точку зрения на суицид и тип мышления к оному ведущий. Мне не нравится суицид и не нравится то, что его оправдывают и пытаются очернить жизнь. Вот я и объясняю, что: 1) накладывать на себя руки не надо, 2) все доводы за самоубийство -- ошибочны, 3) мир и жизнь не плохи и не хороши, они просто есть...

----------


## Агата

*:*  +)))




> что ты вообще на этом форуме забыл?


 думаю, этот вопорс ему задают многие... может, он каждый день с крыш прыгает, но как попало, и просто завидут тем из нас, кто прыгал правильно или че-нидь в этом духе





> Анти: Чем лучше?


 тем, что только благодаря смерти начинаешь ценить жизнь и вообще понимать е значимость

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Антисуицидёр*
А ты видимо альтруист, или  психолог  самоучка. Хочешь вытащить всех из пучины неведания и мрака, но есть одна приблема, тебя об этом не просят...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> *Антисуицидёр* А ты видимо альтруист, или  психолог  самоучка.


 Ты угадала! Я и тот, и другой.


> тебя об этом не просят...


 Есть такое высказывание:

Только 2 типа людей не добьются успеха: 1) те, кто не делают то, о чём их просят, 2) те, кто делает только то, о чём их просят.

Так что я делаю то, что сам считаю нужным и правильным. А возгласы мосек мне не указ и не критерий правильности моего поведения.

----------


## Агата

его не то, чтобы не просят, а он просто не умеет помогать людям. *Антисуицидёр*
ты толкаешь людям свою тупую теорию, причем оскорбляя их ... ты не помогаешь, а делаешь лишь хуже... зла на тебя не хватает

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Поддерживаю. Может тебе курсы реабилитолога мпроити? хотябы ТАС выучи, а потом консультируй!!!!

----------


## Агата

> хотябы ТАС выучи, а потом консультируй!!!!


  :Big Grin:  
*Антисуицидёр*, а ты знаешь, что любое консультирование без лицензии преследуется по закону??? Я узнаю, де ты живешь и как истинный  гражданин своей страны доложу "куда надо". хехехе :twisted:

----------


## Антисуицидёр

неудивительно, что тебя "не пожелали приютить"...

----------


## Агата

> неудивительно, что тебя "не пожелали приютить"...


 что ты на меня то переходишь? давай о тебе лучше поговорим, а-то ты у нас такой мастер засирать других людей, а в себе ничего корявого не замечаешь :?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

чё ты хочешь от меня услышать?

----------


## Агата

ты считаешь себя скрытным человеком, который очень долго может изучать, изучать человека - можно ли ему открыться - а в итоге решит, что нельзя?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

не понял вопроса.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Почему *самоубийство является* ошибкой? Очень просто: потому что ошибочны все или почти все _основания_, базируясь на которых самоубийца принимает решение о самоубийстве.

Приведите мне свои основания -- и я покажу, что вы ошибаетесь!

----------


## Anubis

Самоубийство в большинстве случаев - не рациональное, а эмоциональное решение, принимаемое потому что "не могу так больше". Что тут можно возразить - не очень понимаю. Хотя есть и рациональные причины - например смертельная болезнь, интерено почему в такой ситуации лучше продолжать жить и мучиться, чем закончить все одним махом? Доводы из серии "Господь дал нам жизнь и не нам ей распоряжаться" не принимаюцца, сначала докажите существование Господа и что жизнь дал именно он 8)

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Давайте раз и навсегда договоримся не болтать о суициде вообще. Этот форум не психологический, не научный, чтобы тут рассуждать о самоубийстве как таковом. А потому чем является самоубийство в большинстве случаев не будем выяснять.

Я говорю о самоубийстве 15-25 летних, тусующихся здесь, а не теоретизирую о селфкиллестрстве как феномене.

Рассуждать о боге и его воле оставляю тем, кто в это верит. Я верю, что бога нет и не надо.

Смертельную болезнь не считаю достаточной причиной для су. Она, во-1, может быть бесстрадательной. А если страдания и есть, то их: 1) можно снимать мединискими методам, 2) страдания облагораживают человека, поднимают его на новую высоту, дают *смысл* жизни. Посмотрите на тех, кто вырастает в нежности и заботе -- они превращаются в этаких принцесс на горошине, не способных ни к чему великому, бесполезных для людей, беспомощных и пустых...

Рацио или эмоцио движет человеком при самоубийстве -- я отвечаю, что рацио, ибо болтать на форуме -- это рацио. И когда молодой человек или девушка здесь натыкается на толпу оправдывателей самоубийства, "проповедников смерти", клеветунов на жизнь, то он или она всё более рационально убеждается в необходимости самоубийства, и однажды доводы за смерть перевешивают доводы за жизнь -- и происходит непоправимое и чудовищно ошибочное... Вот против этого я и выступаю!!!

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Анти: Жизнь лучше, чем смерть! 
> Суи: Чем лучше? 
> Анти: Чем смерть! 
> Суи: ...всё с тобой ясно...


 Всё так, да не так.
Рационального, логически непротиворечивого обоснования, что смерть лучше, чем жизнь, нет и быть не может. И вот почему.

1) Опиши мне *прелести смерти*. Ну-ка, что там у нас: нет страданий, нет несправедливости, нет лжи, нет предательства... Видишь, все описания отрицательные, т.е. минус от чего-то негативного в жизни. 

Но! Это только в математике, самой абстрактной науке, -(-1)=1.
А в реальности не так. Если "поесть"=1, посрать="минус поесть"=-1, то "минус посрать" (запихивая дерьмо обратно в задницу) не даст "поесть" (1). Понимаешь? *Отсутствие в смерти страданий (антиценностей) не делает ценной саму смерть*.

2) Если ты хочешь в чём-то убеждиться, то тебя убедит 1 паршивенький довод. А если ты не хочешь, то тебе подавай 10 доводов. Смекаешь? Все доводы ничего не стоят, если человек не хочет переубеждаться...

3) Любому мнению -- "жизнь прекрасна", "жизнь дерьмо, смерть лучше", "жизнь ни хороша, ни плоха, она просто есть" -- можно привести *рациональные обоснования*. Любому. Всегда. 
*А потому не нужно в вопросах оценки жизни как таковой опираться на рациональность.* Она, рацио, лишь средство. А цель -- жить или убиться, -- ставишь ты. 

А вот зачем ты ставишь такую цель -- это тема для дальнейшей дискуссии.

----------


## :

Милый мой Антисуицидёр, а я уж испугался, что смайл в ответ на мой пост закончит нашу беседу. Спасибо, что решил детально разобраться. Если тебе понадобится помощь - обращайся. Всегда готов помочь хорошему человеку.

Суицидник:
Нет, лучше даром вы не тратьте вашей злости.
                  Старанья ваши свет не могут изменить!..
                  Раз откровенность так вы начали ценить,
                  Позвольте мне тогда сказать вам откровенно:
                  Причуды ваши все вредят вам несомненно;
                  Ваш гнев, обрушенный на суицид, у всех
                  Без исключения лишь вызывает смех.


Антисуицидёр:
                  Тем лучше, черт возьми, мне этого и надо:
                  Отличный это знак, мне лучшая награда!
                  Все люди так гнусны, так жалки мне они!
                  Быть умным в их глазах - да боже сохрани!

P.S. Я дефективный.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Вау!! Стихи! Про меня!! Супер!!! Спасибо!

Правда, не соглашусь с тем примитизирование моей точки зрения, которое ты озвучил. Моя позиция не так проста. И моё отношение к суициду и суицидникам тоже не простое. 

А внимание к моей персоне, безотноситлельно к его знаку, мне важно потому, что это свидетельствует о том, что я говорю что-то *оригинальное*. Индифферентность как раз означала бы, что я делаю чо-то бесполезное...

О "гнусности людей" уж тем более я не завожу речи. Я не борюсь с грешниками. Я борюсь с *грехом*. А если суицидники и иже с ними до того срослись с грехом, что не мыслят себя в отдельности от него, то это не только моя проблема, но и их. Целюсь я в грех, но то, что попадаю и в грешников, не целиком моя вина...

P.S. Рад за тебя. Первый шаг в сторону здоровья ты сделал.

----------


## :

Вообще-то это комедия Жана-Батиста Мольера под названием "Мизантроп". Я вообще-то не за суицид, но и не против. Просто мне показалось, что тебе хочется об этом поговорить. Скажи, что тебя беспокоит?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Ой, я и не читал такого. Кроме Тартюфа, ничего не читал. Да и вообще из школьной литературы меня зацепили только Базаров и Печорин.

Что меня беспокоит? Вот это: кто такой ":"? Откуда он взялся? Чего хочет? Сколько ему лет? Что его беспокоит?

----------


## :

Ладно, глупая затея. Извини.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

а вот что я хотел бы увидеть, так это *"Рекламный буклет Смерти"*: рапишите, плиз, её прелести, все удовольствия и кайф, которые ждут самоубийц. А? Разрелкамируйте мне суицид. Давайте, пускайте в ходе все маркетинговые уловки! *Покажите мне смерть во всей красе!* А?

----------


## Anubis

смертушку как таковую здесь никто и не хвалит, за исключением пары-тройки придурошных «гатичных» эстетов, никогда не видевших  вблизи ни одного покойника. речь о другом: для многих жизнь сама по  себе столь тошнотворна, что хочется ее побыстрее закончить, или по крайней мере - резко изменить, на что зачастую просто сил не хватает. вот собссно и все, жизнь для таких людей (во всяком случае, такая жизнь) самоценностью не обладает, сколько ни убеждай их в обратнном.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> для многих жизнь сама по себе столь тошнотворна, что хочется ее побыстрее закончить, или по крайней мере - резко изменить, на что зачастую просто сил не хватает. вот собссно и все, жизнь для таких людей (во всяком случае, такая жизнь) самоценностью не обладает, сколько ни убеждай их в обратнном.


 Только идиот будет спорить, что дерьмовая жизнь является дерьмовой. Я с этим не спорю. Как-то давно, в твои года, наверно)))), я сказал: "надоедает не жить, надоедает _так_ жить".

За что же я борюсь? За то, чтобы начать решительно менять свою жизнь каждому из здесь присутствующих! Да, *сил* для этого нет, т.к. здесь собрались слабые. Да, *оптимизма* по поводу возможнсти этого тоже нет, т.к. здесь собрались маниакально-депрессивные пессимисты. Да, *веры* тоже не хватает, т.к. здесь собрались те, кто вед*о*м страхом, виной, стыдом... Однако, выход есть! И я его предлагаю. Более того, он всё больше и больше показывает действенность в моей собственной жизни.

В чём выход? В том, чтобы работать над своими мыслями. Нет, я не обещаю, что мысли материализуются, как это обещают в трансерфинге, а до этого в америкосовских мотивационных книжках и т.п. Я с основанием заявляю, что меняя свои мысли с пессимистичных, критикующих, слабых на оптимистичные, благодарственные, радостные → жизнь начинает окрашиваться в яркие цвета → появляется мотивация действовать → возникают положительные результаты действий → появляются радостные мысли. И так далее по кругу!

Ты, кстати, упрощаей и обобщаешь не лучше моего, раз считаешь, что здесь "смертушку никто не хвалит". Здесь, ваапче-то, есть темы и про методы суицида и другие, а не только "моя проблема"...

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Как то узко.А если я очень люблю отца,но ненавижу мать?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Как то узко.А если я очень люблю отца,но ненавижу мать?


 Один хрен. Готов предположить, что у тебя есть отношения с женщинами, но они какие-то не такие, а потому приходится бросать и искать новые... да?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

В точку.Мне очень быстро надоедают девушки-у меня с девушкой могут быть великолепные отношения,чуть ли не до любви с ее стороны,а я внезапно просто перестану ей звонить или еще проще-пошлю...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> В точку.Мне очень быстро надоедают девушки-у меня с девушкой могут быть великолепные отношения,чуть ли не до любви с ее стороны,а я внезапно просто перестану ей звонить или еще проще-пошлю...


 Вот то-то и оно...

Общее правило таково:
Если плохие отношения с отцом, то у парня не сложились стереотипы мужского поведения, а потому он сторонится женщин, стеснителен, даже избегает, т.к. он не знает, как действовать с женщинами, чего от них хотеть.
Если плохие отношения с матерью, то у парня не сложился образ идеальной женщины, а потому парень может легко сходиться с женщинами, но те его не удовлетворяют вполне, т.к. он и сам не знает, чего хочет (образа желаемого нет)

Что делать?
Первым: делать из себя мужчину, копируя мужское поведение настоящих мужчин, приобретая их повадки, их образ мышления.
Вторым: прежде чем начинать отношения с женщиной, чётко уяснить, чего хочешь добиться, чего ищешь, какое развитие отношений хотел бы иметь; искать долгосрочных отношений, которые-то и сделают по-настоящему счастливым. Менять йони за йоней -- это только от того, что сам не знаешь, чего хочешь...

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Антисуицидёр*,ну тут не совсем верно.Идеалы женщины у меня хорошо сложились,и кроме того,я каждый раз довольно четко...Блин,написал и задумался.
Нет,каждый раз вполне четко ставлю себе цели...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Иделал -- одно, а реальный идеал -- другое. Нужен не оторванный от реальности идела.
Цель должна касаться именно долгосрочных отношений, а не сиюминутных удовльствий.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Ну идеал от действительности я не отрываю,не могу так сказать...
А долгосрочные отношения-это как нибудь потом.Такой цели я себе не ставлю,это верно...

----------


## Anubis

> Что делать?
> Первым: делать из себя мужчину, копируя мужское поведение настоящих мужчин, приобретая их повадки, их образ мышления.


 А как же ставший притчей во языцех совет "быть самим собой"? 8)  Хотя с другой стороны,  если я буду самим собой, то вряд ли заинтересую противоположный пол..."Куда не кинь - всюду клин, думал Леня Голубков" :roll: ...Кроме того, не все  выросшие без отца окончили школу-студию МХАТ и обладают сильными актерскими навыками))) Вообще тут чем-то ситуация похожа на детей-маугли, хоть их потом из джунглей и вытащили, но как ни стараслись  - а они все равно так и остались  в основе своей зверьми. Так и с теми, у кого были какие-то косяки в воспитании, в детском периоде, когда закладываются фундаментальные свойства личности  - безвозвратно отложились какие-то неверные стереотипы поведения или наоборт, правльные (с точки зения комфортной адаптации в социуме) модели поведения не отложились и исправлять это во взрослом возрасте как-то...не слишком получается.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Anubis*,сложно,но можно.Сделай Дью.
То есть без Дью. 8) Видал я одну стерву,которая позже стала отличной девачкой...И,насколько мог видеть я и окружающие,косяк этот исчез начисто.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> А как же ставший притчей во языцех совет "быть самим собой"?


 Так зачем же считать собственные недостатки _собой_??? Зачем отождествляться с минусами, грехами, пороками и т.п.???

Я вот считаю _собой_ нечто потенциально великое, особенное, самоценное. А всё плохое, что во мне есть, то для меня лишь пятнас на Солнце. Они -- не я. 

А потому я являюсь собой, становлюсь собой, когда преодолеваю несовершенства и недостатки, избавляясь от пороков, усваивая новые, более эффективные модели поведени и методы мышления.

Более того, *именно когда я становлю всё лучше и лучше, я становлюсь собой!* Быть собой невозможно, т.к. жизнь -- процесс, а не явление, жизнь динамична, а не статична.

И когда ты хочешь "быть собой" из раза в раз делая одно и то же, думая одно и то же, переживая одно и то же, то это глупость, это не жизнь и не *верность себе*, а, напротив, предательство себя в угоду когда-то там незивестно кем внушённым программам, идеалам и шаблонам...

*Я верен себе, когда делаю себя лучше, делаю свою жизнь лучше. И этот процесс бесконечен.*

Бросив пить водку и кофе, курить, перестав есть мясо и рыбу, я стал лучше -- я это чувствую. Начав обливаться холодной водой и заниматься с гантелями, я стал лучше -- я это вижу. И совершенствоваться я хочу и буду, т.к. мне это нравится и делает мою жизнь лучше.

Имхо. По-моему, так сказать.

----------


## Anubis

Нууу...тут вылезает необъятная почва для философской дискуссии: что есть я, а что есть не-я :roll:  Я это я, и мои недостатки - такая же моя часть, как и мои достоинства...я  вряд ли смогу стать принципиально иным, превратиться из интроверта и меланхолика, каковым являюсь,  в экстраверта и радостного холерика, душу компании и прирожденного лидера (если только, конечно,  не подвергнуть меня каким-то жестким насильственным методам коррекции психики, наподобие показанных в "Заводном апельсине"). Ну я могу позаниматься с гантелями или не жрать водяру, но это косметические по сути изменения, внутри я останусь все тем же.

----------


## Anubis

> Ты, кстати, упрощаей и обобщаешь не лучше моего, раз считаешь, что здесь "смертушку никто не хвалит". Здесь, ваапче-то, есть темы и про методы суицида и другие, а не только "моя проблема"...


 Извиняюсь за мультипостинг, но все же...рассуждения о способах и последствиях су  - не более чем техническая информация, каждый желающий может найти ее если не тут, то где угодно, от википедии до справочника химика или общедоступной литературы по криминалистике, поэтому утверждения о том что раздел "Способы", например, что-то пропагандирует - не соответствуют действительности. Не надо ставить телегу впереди лошади и повторять ошибку Зеленого кота, ретивых прокуроров и пр.: у человека *сначала* появляются некиие серьезные (с его точки зрения) и для него неразрешимые проблемы, а только *потом* он уже под грузом всего своего жизненного дерьма приходит на форум, а не наоборот. Я вот что-то с трудом могу себе вообразить, что некто, будучи жизнерадостным и веселым, забрел бы на данный ресур, осознал бы бренность и никчемность своей земной юдоли и немедленно бы повесился, не бывает такого.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> Нууу...тут вылезает необъятная почва для философской дискуссии: что есть я, а что есть не-я


 А то в отношении всех других слов, которым ты пользуешься, всё определённо и точно ясно. По поводу любого понятия можно философствовать "что это такое? какова его природа?"
Но надо быть практичным и прагматичным. Определять сущность понятий *для целей*. Для целей самосовершенсования я считаю собой всё хорошее, а плохое - не-я.


> Ну я могу позаниматься с гантелями или не жрать водяру, но это косметические по сути изменения, внутри я останусь все тем же.


 Если ты перестанешь быть алкоголиком, то и внутри ты много изменишься...
Пусть темперамент и не меняется, т.к. он суть свойства нервной системы, а не психики, но зато его и не надо менять. Я не хочу перестать быть флегамтиком и интровертом. Я это в себе принимаю, не сравниваю себя с другими по этому критерию. Но я меняю негативные реакции, критиканские мысли и т.д. А это тебе под силу изменить, ибо они -- лишь привычка. И когда ты привыкнешь к новым мыслям и чувствам, то ты точно так же будешь ощущать их своими, как сейчас считаешь депрессуху своим характерологическим качеством...


> каждый желающий может найти ее если не тут, то где угодно


 Тогда и ссылку на порносайты надо вешать на яндексе, здесь и везде. Ведь если её везде надёшь, то и тут надо пихать....


> у человека сначала появляются некиие серьезные (с его точки зрения) и для него неразрешимые проблемы, а только потом он уже под грузом всего своего жизненного дерьма приходит на форум, а не наоборот


 Да. Но пусть от форума до самоубийства — это уже заслуга форумчан! Проблемы, мысли о самоубийстве -- это лишь часть мотивов, двигающих самоубийцей. Если он так и не найдёт решения и поддержки, а, напротив, будет только и слышать, что самоубийство умный и прикольный шаг, что есть столько прикольных способов оного, то он таки совершит самоубийство...

Если человек захотел выпить и вышел во двор к местным выпивохам, то он станет одним из них, если подвергнется их разлагающему влиянию. Но он не станет алкашом, если в компании алкашей он будет получать не только призывную, но и антиалкольную информацию.

Где ошибка в моих размышлениях?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Антисуицидёр*,у меня вопрос немного не по теме:а откуда ты получаешь достаточное количество белка и калорий,не питаясь мясом?Или ты это для примера сказал?

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Я вегетарианец 6 лет. Белок и калории есть везде (читай упаковку продуктов). Вот мой давниший текст: *Почему я вегетарианец? или Бросай есть мясо, рыбу и яйца!!!* http://MARSEXX.narod.ru/vegetarianstvo.html

----------


## Anubis

*Антисуицидёр*, ошибка в твоих рассуждениях в том, что выйдя во двор к алкашам,  человек уже испытывает внутреннюю потребность нажраться, то есть он становиться алкашом не потому, что встретил злокозненного местного алкоголика Васю, который его втянул в злоупотребелние спиртным, а потому,  что ему в силу его природных слабостей (желание чем-о заглушить тоску или пустоту в душе) что называется "на роду написано" алкашом стать, а уж будет он пить в компании Васи, который расскажет ему про то, как самогон гнать, или  "в одну харю"  у себя на кухне  -  не принципиально. Так и с идеями о суициде - ровно те же закономерности, на мой взгляд,  в том числе, и в контексте обсуждаемой темы - если изначально были плохие отношения с отцом и матерью, если ты изначально не получил должного количества тепла, если тебя изначально по рукам били,  вместо того чтобы поощрять иницитиву,  если тебя не приучили любить жизнь и ловиьт от неё кайф  - в сознательном возрасте эти негативные моменты в себе преодолеть крайне трудно. Опять же, если продолжать алкогольную метафору: ты ведешь себя на форуме как некто проповедующий дворовым алкашам (никого не хочу обидеть, это всего лишь сравнение, может, и не слишком удачное),  что пить вредно,  а надо есть морковку. Ясен пень, что ни один человек после таких проповедей пить никогда не бросит, более того,  нарочно напьется еще сильнее из свойственного ему чувства противоречия. Алкоголиков если и лечат, то уж точно не  проповедями и не патетическими восклицаниями, а медикаментозными методами +  поступками и поведением близких, которые их поддерживают, помогают отвлечься от мыслей о спиртном, дают альтернативу в виде  нахождения им работы и поощрения хобби,  в виде секса,  совместных путешествий и так далее.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

> выйдя во двор к алкашам, человек уже испытывает внутреннюю потребность нажраться


 *тяну ручку вверх*
Я не испытываю!И,если уж на то пошло,большинство людей...Если уж не в России,то за рубежом.
Так же как и то,что человек,попав в плохую ситуацию и испытывая пустоту в душе далеко не всегда обращается к суициду.Хотя сейчас он просто стал,на мой взгляд,модой...

----------


## Антисуицидёр

> выйдя во двор к алкашам, человек уже испытывает внутреннюю потребность нажраться, то есть он становиться алкашом не потому, что встретил злокозненного местного алкоголика Васю, который его втянул в злоупотребелние спиртным, а потому, что ему в силу его природных слабостей


 Разве об этом речь?
1. Случились проблемы, задумался о суициде=Захотелось выпить
2. Иду на форум=Выхожу во двор
3. Читаю-болтаю=Выпиваю с алкашами
*4. Суицид=втягиваюсь и становлю алкашом.*

От 3 до 4 лежит путь, который человек НЕ ПРОЙДЁТ, если окружающие суицидники (алкаши) не сделают для этого всё необходимое. Пусть природная склонность есть, но она НЕ РЕАЛИЗУЕТСЯ при отсутствии _соответствующих условий_!!!

Форум, на котором описываются срабатывающие и несрабатывающие методы убийства своего тела, пропагандируется самоубийство как средство решения проблем, как единственно умный ответ на дерьмовость жизни, как пафосное и гламурное средство умереть не дожидаясь старости или случайности — это и есть то благоприятная внешняя среда для того, чтобы природная и/или социальная склонность к суициду реализовалась... Скверно!!!



> Алкоголиков если и лечат, то уж точно не проповедями и не патетическими восклицаниями, а медикаментозными методами + поступками и поведением близких, которые их поддерживают, помогают отвлечься от мыслей о спиртном, дают альтернативу в виде нахождения им работы и поощрения хобби, в виде секса, совместных путешествий


 Правильно! И я это прекрасно понимаю! Поэтому и не считаю, что я могу помочь всем. Нет, не всем, ибо через форум до людей доходят лишь мои слова, которые они и не читают, или читаю по диагонали, или читают, но не понимают.

Кому уж точно могу я помочь, это тем, кто имеет тот же психотип, что и я, т.е. тем, кто имеет подобное моему мышление, а потому мыслит теми же категориями. И я, как преодолевший ошибки этого мышления, могу он них им рассказать и показать ошибки.

Остальные меня не понимают, ибо не в состоянии понимать в силу иной своей психофизиологической конституции. Но и им кое-что пойдёт на пользу, а именно: они хотя бы прочтут* в особо циничной форме*)))) о том, что суицид ошибочен, что ничего высокого в нём нет, что логически жизнь не опровергнуть, что только *суицидерасты и суицидофреники* накладывают на себя руки...

----------


## Anubis

[quote="Антисуицидёр"]


> Пусть природная склонность есть, но она НЕ РЕАЛИЗУЕТСЯ при отсутствии _соответствующих условий_!!!
> Форум, на котором описываются срабатывающие и несрабатывающие методы убийства своего тела, пропагандируется самоубийство как средство решения проблем, как единственно умный ответ на дерьмовость жизни, как пафосное и гламурное средство умереть не дожидаясь старости или случайности — это и есть то благоприятная внешняя среда для того, чтобы природная и/или социальная склонность к суициду реализовалась... Скверно!!!...


 А ты уверен, что форум как таковой  и рассуждизмы на нём смогут стать соответствующим условием и решающим фактором для столь серьезного решения как покончить с собой? Я думаю, что это, мягко говоря, притянуто за уши.  Таким фактором смогут стать побои, насмешки,  дезориентация в социуме, неудачи в любви, но никак не форумы/блоги и пр. Они следствие, но не первопричина. А право обмениваться мнениями, в том числе и разными, не всегда политкорректными и зачастую пессимистичными есть у каждого, вне зависимости от возраста, жизненного опыта и пр. 
Впрочем, это так, общая ремарка в защиту свободы слова, хе-хе)))
Плюс к тому рассуждения о том что некто является слабой  особью, суицидофреником и пр. могут оказать не обратный эффект, на который ты рассчитываешь (а вот я вам всем докажу, что я не суицидофреник и не слабак!), а напротив, только углубить внутреннее отчаяние человека и убежденность в том что он как слабая и неудачная особь, не прошедшая естественный отбор, должен покончить с собой побыстрее. В этом отношении твои методы "шоковой терапии" имхо намного вреднее, чем чьи-то рассуждения о "красоте смерти" и прочих романтических абстракциях. Поэтому все ж таки рекомендовал бы если есть желание кого-то шокировать - делать это в личной переписке в отношении того, на кого такие методы действовать могут, а не в отношении неограниченного круга посетителей.

----------


## Антисуицидёр

Сравни


> А ты уверен, что форум как таковой и рассуждизмы на нём смогут стать соответствующим условием и решающим фактором для столь серьезного решения как покончить с собой?


 и


> рассуждения о том что некто является слабой особью, суицидофреником и пр. могут оказать не обратный эффект, на который ты рассчитываешь (а вот я вам всем докажу, что я не суицидофреник и не слабак!), а напротив, только углубить внутреннее отчаяние человека и убежденность в том что он как слабая и неудачная особь, не прошедшая естественный отбор, должен покончить с собой побыстрее


 То болтовня на форуме ни на что не влияет, то моя рассуждизмы влияют... Определиться надо бы.


> твои методы "шоковой терапии" имхо намного вреднее, чем чьи-то рассуждения о "красоте смерти" и прочих романтических абстракциях.


 Категорически не согласен!


> если есть желание кого-то шокировать - делать это в личной переписке в отношении того, на кого такие методы действовать могут, а не в отношении неограниченного круга посетителей


 Покажи, кого я шокировал? Лично почти никого. А вообще -- так это уже дело каждого, подводить себя под определения, которые я даю.

Я вижу только 2 плюса от СУ: 1) выражение личной свободы, 2) прекращение личных страданий. Минусов для той же *личности* гораздо больше. А потому не собираюсь сходить со своих резко антисуицдёрских, в чём циничных и жестоких, позиций.

----------


## Чёрная Роза

> Такая программа, как я заметил, связана с ... *плохими внутрисемейными отношениями, прежде всего с отцами*. У всех суицидников (и сектантов) *плохие отношения с отцами*.
> 
> Такие отношения с отцами появляется, по-моему, оттого, что они перстали *обнимать* вас в детстве. А также слишком много критиковали и *не* поддерживали эмоционально.


  Я считаю у меня нормальнве отношени я с отцом, не воюем. Можно сказать деловые. Эмоциональной близости правда никогда не было, и не только с отцом. Та я сама этой близости не очень то и хотела, боялась показать свою слабость.

----------


## kasiwagi

у меня отец, наоборот, очень мягкий человек - мне кажется, если бы он был другим человеком и хотя бы изредка бил меня в детстве, мне сейчас было бы проще

----------


## ~alonely~

у меня нет отца

----------


## Black Angel

живу без отца, только постоянные материны хахали, он звонит раз в год на мой день рождения и всё...не видела его уже так давно, что и не помню как он выглядит.
с матерью постоянные ссоры, уже невыносимо жить с ней под одной крышей, а идти все равно то некуда...вот так и приходится жить...

----------


## Анастасия Андреевна

мой отец 10 лет назад умер. по собственному желанию - выпрыгнул из окна 4 этажа. видимо суицидальные наклонности у меня в генах отложились.

----------


## MATARIEL

анастасия андреевна, не думаю.. скорее тут больше самовнушение о том, что эти наклонности у вас появились от кого то... просто поймите, что ваша жизнь это отдельная жизнь, которая идет паралельно с вашими родителями... но она ваша и только ваша... и никакие гены не толкнут на суицид....

----------


## Black Angel

Matariel 
думаешь гены совсем не влияют на человека? если родители алкоголики, то у детей есть предрасположенность к алкоголизму, так же и с наркоманией и психическими заболеваниями, думаю и предрасположенность к суициду тоже может определяться наследственностью. а вообще я где-то слышала, что гены передаются через поколение, формулировка не совсем правельная, но доля правды в ней есть. приведу к примеру себя, у меня характер почти такой же как и у моей бабушки, которая жуткая стерва и два раза пыталась покончить с собой, у моей матери ничего подобного в течении жизни не наблюдалось, но она в свою очередь почти копия своей бабушки, вот и напрашивается вывод, что жизнь жизнью, а гены все равно играют свою роль

----------


## MATARIEL

конечно играют, но впервую очередь суицид это решение самого человека, как ты сама много раз говорила, а не генов... про всякие заболевания и психические растройства я не говорил, что они не передаются через гены...

----------


## Чёрная Роза

у меня вобще не было в роду самоубийц. зато алкголиков пруд пруди.

----------


## Suicide Church

Я посмотрел - большинство способов суицида, описанные тут, или ненадежные, или мучительные. 
хотите узнать про приятные - пишите на мыло [email protected]. 
кстати, материальная помощь приветствуется.
Ибо за почту надо бабло давать и за болванки тож.
В общем, пишите.

----------


## Анастасия Андреевна

> Я посмотрел - большинство способов суицида, описанные тут, или ненадежные, или мучительные. 
> хотите узнать про приятные - пишите на мыло [email protected]. 
> кстати, материальная помощь приветствуется.
> Ибо за почту надо бабло давать и за болванки тож.
> В общем, пишите.


 Какую пользу вы извлекаете из того, что распростроняете данный фильм? И почему администрация до сих пор вас не забанила?

----------


## Dick

Black Angel



> живу без отца, только постоянные материны хахали, он звонит раз в год на мой день рождения и всё...не видела его уже так давно, что и не помню как он выглядит.
> с матерью постоянные ссоры, уже невыносимо жить с ней под одной крышей, а идти все равно то некуда...вот так и приходится жить...


 Как я тебя понимаю,прям родная душа))).У меня все тоже самое только без хахалей))).Можем открывать свой фан-клуб,на обчей неприязни к родителям и свержении их диктаторского режима))))))

----------


## Хвост

С обоими родителями средне плохие.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Некорректный опрос: а где вариант "хорошие отношения"?

----------


## Хвост

> Некорректный опрос: а где вариант "хорошие отношения"?


  - четвёртый вариант.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Нормально всё...конечно могло быть лучше, но могло быть и хуже.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> - четвёртый вариант.


 Мне не подходит четвертый вариант, т.к. я не думаю о суициде.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

> Мне не подходит четвертый вариант, т.к. я не думаю о суициде.


 лол. У меня уже и в голове не очень укладывается, а как это так...не думать о су. Я даже искренне удивляюсь, когда осознаю тот факт, что многие люди не то, что целый день не думают об этом, но даже месяцами и годами не думают о су. 

А вариантов могло быть и больше. Вот где вариант, что типа всё хорошо с отцом, но плохо с матерью например ? Почему этого гадкого словечка "нормально" нету в вариантах?)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> лол. У меня уже и в голове не очень укладывается, а как это так...не думать о су. Я даже искренне удивляюсь, когда осознаю тот факт, что многие люди не то, что целый день не думают об этом, но даже месяцами и годами не думают о су.


 ... и даже целыми жизнями)))

----------


## Хвост

> Мне не подходит четвертый вариант, т.к. я не думаю о суициде.


  - тогда тебе вообще не нужен этот опрос.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> - тогда тебе вообще не нужен этот опрос.


 Это дискриминация!)

----------


## Хвост

> Это дискриминация!)


  - а по-моему это троллизм.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> - а по-моему это троллизм.


 Я требую доказательств!)
А если серьезно: ну кто так проводит опросы, заранее давая варианты ответов, которые хочешь услышать и подкрепить придуманные тобой теории?!

----------


## Хвост

> Я требую доказательств!)


  - почитай свои выпендрёжные посты - в каждом из них убедительное доказательство  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> - почитай свои выпендрёжные посты - в каждом из них убедительное доказательство


 От оно что! Теперь правильный русский язык и логическое изложение мыслей - троллинг? Ну-ну!
И с каких пор мы на "ты"?

----------


## Хвост

> От оно что! Теперь правильный русский язык и логическое изложение мыслей - троллинг?


  - конечно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> - конечно


 Я учту и приму к действию)

----------


## jasmine

Отец просто меня бросил. Ему вообще пофиг где я учусь что я делаю. Я для него не существую

----------


## trypo

только увидел тему - сразу бросилась мысль :
уж не антисуицидер ли учил игорька его теории "причина-следствие неудачника"  :Smile:

----------


## RustyChain

Почему нет варианта "отношения с отцом отсутствуют по причине отсутствия отца"?

----------


## LIGHTFUL

Перед тем как Дьявол завладеет Душой человека, он пришлет к нему демонов, которые мыслями станут жить в человеке склоняя его к самоограничению, самоотречению и в конце-концов к самоубийству. Страсти по Душе падшей накаляются все больше и вот уже пораженному человеку видится все кривым и темным, а само отражение его даже в зеркале исчезает ибо не исходит больше из него свет, а только входит, свет надежды на спасение падшей Души светит в то место где была когда-то похищенная Душа - во тьму бездны. Я очень надеюсь, что пишущие здесь люди не отдадут Дьяволу свою Душу, не разменяют бесценный дар на мимолетное прельщение, мимолетное потому что Дьявол предлагает сиюминутное решение в виде самоубийства как облегчения, но навсегда забирает то, что дает человеку возможность Вечного существования - его бессмертную Душу! Те, чья Душа уже поражена дьявольским червем и уже пытается отделиться от света и милости, чья Душа уже пытается бороться с вдруг наступившем на нее горем в одиночку - вы в большой опасности! Но ваша беда не в том, что уже происходит, а в том что больше происходить не будет ничего и никогда, если вы не сохраните в себе веру и надежду помириться даже с Дьяволом раз уж только он питает к вам интерес, раз уж только его вы услышали в этом огромном мире....Знайте что Дьявол - враг всему живому, он враг человеку и любая попытка примириться с ним укажет вам на его истинную личину - это будет личина, приговаривающая вас к вечным мукам без надежды на прощение и тогда у вас останется только один шанс - молить Бога о прощении....

----------


## Милая Кися

У меня вообще отца нет

----------


## Wasted

> У меня вообще отца нет


 
А сколько тебе?

----------


## Милая Кися

> А сколько тебе?


 13

----------

